# Attention Coil Bulders



## Matuka (15/10/14)

For all you expert coil builders out there, have any of you considered selling your ready made coils to those of us who are too lazy/challenged to build our own coils? This will open up a whole new world to those of us who stick with commercial tanks because we can't or won't make our own coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gordac (15/10/14)

on-top of that, the RBAs flavor is off the hook @Matuka - i think much better than commercial tank kits. i now use my Nautilus as a back-up


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> For all you expert coil builders out there, have any of you considered selling your ready made coils to those of us who are too lazy/challenged to build our own coils? This will open up a whole new world to those of us who stick with commercial tanks because we can't or won't make our own coils.



If you just take labour time as a cost item, I promise you everybody is going to complain about the price.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (15/10/14)

hi @Matuka 

i hear you

have you tried building a coil yourself already?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

http://www.vapordna.com/UD-Pre-build-Micro-Coil-p/pc0010.htm

But not local unfortunately. But @Matuka you won't believe how easy it actually is to make your own coils. It's a piece of cake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Al3x (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> For all you expert coil builders out there, have any of you considered selling your ready made coils to those of us who are too lazy/challenged to build our own coils? This will open up a whole new world to those of us who stick with commercial tanks because we can't or won't make our own coils.


@Matuka where are you situated, I am sure that we can make a plan and get you started up in the coil building profession, it is very simple trust me you will be building coils in no time at all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (15/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapordna.com/UD-Pre-build-Micro-Coil-p/pc0010.htm
> 
> But not local unfortunately. But @Matuka you won't believe how easy it actually is to make your own coils. It's a piece of cake.


Trying my hand at it this coming weekend ... will let you know if I agree or not

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (15/10/14)

Building the coil is (at least for me) the easy part.

Getting it installed in the various RBA/RDAs can be tough (depending on what you've got), and you would have to do that yourself with pre-built coils - unless you ship your RBA/RDA to the coil builder, but that would be silly 

And Kanthal is so cheap, you really can afford to experiment - there are really fantastic tutorials on youtube for making coils.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

Actually have an order for 320m of different gauges of kanthal and nichrome waiting in the wings. 

if people paid, i'd make coils for sale, even fancy twisted, parallel, etc...

I could match those vapordna prices, only thing i'm not sure on is shipping to you guys down there.


----------



## vaalboy (15/10/14)

If I remember correctly @Derick from Skyblue was going to build coils for resale - not sure if it ever materialized tho?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

for me wicking is the tough part


----------



## Matuka (15/10/14)

@free3dom I hear you, but aren't there RBA's on the market that you just need to loosen a couple of screws to install the coil?


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

@Matuka 

I actually really enjoy the building of a coil. Its half of the fun for me. Not only is it super satisfying to have an incredible vape from a coil you've built but the process is relaxing for me.

Experimenting with builds, spacing of coils, and learning what kind of resistance to expect from one you've wrapped is a great experience.

When my reo was ordered i was so nervous at first about coil building. I tried my hand and it a few times and felt like i would suck at it. Over time, with practice, you improve and learn new little techniques to wrap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick (15/10/14)

vaalboy said:


> If I remember correctly @Derick from Skyblue was going to build coils for resale - not sure if it ever materialized tho?


I tried, but I could never figure out an efficient method - it would take me hours to just make 50 - and I wanted to sell packs of 10. So scrapped the idea. I have found other companies that make them though, so at some point I will just buy tons of them and resell on the site


----------



## WHeunis (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> @free3dom I hear you, but aren't there RBA's on the market that you just need to loosen a couple of screws to install the coil?



Not always quite so easy... some of them you HAVE TO wrap it around the screw. Especially, for example, the Veritas can be a complete asshole to screw down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

@LandyMan once you've made your first working coil, you will laugh at yourself for thinking it was a daunting task.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Matuka (15/10/14)

In my case, it was the chicken or the egg. Do I buy a RBA and then get into coil building (Maybe), or try to build coils for my commercial tanks first. I tried the latter and it resulted in a huge increase in my consumption of Valium and wine!!! You need to realise that I battle to change a light bulb...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> In my case, it was the chicken or the egg. Do I buy a RBA and then get into coil building (Maybe), or try to build coils for my commercial tanks first. I tried the latter and it resulted in a huge increase in my consumption of Valium and wine!!! You need to realise that I battle to change a light bulb...



I skipped rebuilding tanks and went straight to RDA. I haven't rebuilt a commercial coil, but to me it seems more complicated and fiddly than rebuilding for an RDA.


----------



## free3dom (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> @free3dom I hear you, but aren't there RBA's on the market that you just need to loosen a couple of screws to install the coil?



It's not exactly difficult, but I do find it harder than actually building the coil - and then you have to wick it, which is another area where you can absolutely mess up a perfectly fine coil 

All-in-all, building the coil is not that hard and it does get easier (quite quickly) each time you do it.

I started with rebuilding commercial coils and installing those (into the coil base) is a real pain. Installing on an RBA/RDA is 10 times easier (depending on the model) but even then there are possible problems.

The problem is that there is no plug-and-play RBA/RDAs - they all require at least a little experimentation.

All-in-all I enjoy it very much - it is a great feeling to make your first coil and watch it glow when you fire it up for the first time


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/10/14)

I'd recommend a Paradigm Magma clone as a first RDA, i've found it a pleasure to build in. Plume veil is good too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (15/10/14)

johan said:


> @LandyMan once you've made your first working coil, you will laugh at yourself for thinking it was a daunting task.


I am not too worried to do it, 10m of Kanthal to play with. If life wasn't throwing bags of lemons, I would have tried last night already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (15/10/14)

Matuka said:


> For all you expert coil builders out there, have any of you considered selling your ready made coils to those of us who are too lazy/challenged to build our own coils? This will open up a whole new world to those of us who stick with commercial tanks because we can't or won't make our own coils.


Coil building is fun if u have time. But I hear u. Pre made coils would be good.
I'll sell u a couple


----------



## hands (15/10/14)

the customization in building your own coils is what appeals to me.


----------



## Yash (15/10/14)

I've ordered these before:

https://www.fasttech.com/p/1761001

They work very well, you can rewick or even use the wicks they come with.


----------



## Matuka (18/10/14)

Yash said:


> I've ordered these before:
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/1761001
> 
> They work very well, you can rewick or even use the wicks they come with.



Thanks, but R50-00 per coil before delivery is a bit steep.


----------



## Al3x (18/10/14)

Matuka said:


> Thanks, but R50-00 per coil before delivery is a bit steep.


@Matuka if I am not mistaken it is $4.73 for 50 coils just over a rand a coil, looking reasonable to me, but just dont expect it too soon with the sapo strike and what not


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Matuka said:


> Thanks, but R50-00 per coil before delivery is a bit steep.



Looks like a pack of 50 coils

But anyway, coiling and installing a coil in a device with holes in the posts is very easy
Once youve done a few, you can do it in a few minutes
And the coil tends to last for many weeks

You just need to rewick if you use cotton - as i do. I rewick after about every 5ml of juice. 
But if you use ekowool or silica, the wick lasts much, much longer. I know @johan had an ekowool wick that was in his Reo for weeks. I still need to experiment with that.


----------



## Alex (18/10/14)

@Matuka I promise you wrapping the coils is so easy, as long as you have two hands and eyes to see. It's really simple. All that is required is a little patience and a lot of practice. The thicker gauge wire like 26g is very easy to work with. 

My advice: Get 10m of wire, and a few drill bits in different sizes. Then just practice making a crap load of coils. After the 10th one you will already discover just how easy it becomes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matuka (18/10/14)

Alex said:


> @Matuka I promise you wrapping the coils is so easy, as long as you have two hands and eyes to see. It's really simple. All that is required is a little patience and a lot of practice. The thicker gauge wire like 26g is very easy to work with.
> 
> My advice: Get 10m of wire, and a few drill bits in different sizes. Then just practice making a crap load of coils. After the 10th one you will already discover just how easy it becomes.



Ok guys thanks for all the advice. You have convinced me to have a go at making my own coils. I am going to get some Kanthal and wicking and have another go, but before I do I will get myself something with holes in the posts and take it from there. Maybe it was trying to coil a commercial atomiser that drove me crazy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

Matuka said:


> For all you expert coil builders out there, have any of you considered selling your ready made coils to those of us who are too lazy/challenged to build our own coils? This will open up a whole new world to those of us who stick with commercial tanks because we can't or won't make our own coils.


\id gladly help out by building a few coils and popping it in the post. cost of materials and postage would be on you though. I'm not the best at it but i think i do a pretty decent job

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

